# LED mini spot using battery powered 9 LED flashlight



## Rowedude (Jul 13, 2013)

I recently bought several 9 LED battery powered flashlights from Target for a buck each. Now my question is, I want to make them into several mini spot-esque lights. How can I achieve the wiring for this? They run on three AAA batteries. Would it just work out easier to run them with batteries?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

If they take 3 AAA's you can power them with a 5VDC supply. A 1 amp supply (1000mA) should power 4 of them.


----------



## 65Ace (Jan 29, 2015)

Just my two cents worth, but running off batteries would provide a lot more flexibility on placement with no wires to conceal or trip over.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

65Ace said:


> Just my two cents worth, but running off batteries would provide a lot more flexibility on placement with no wires to conceal or trip over.


Yeah but that also means having to manually turn each one on and off. Guess it depends on what's more important and/or convenient.


----------

